# our table at donny



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

This is a bit of what we are taking to donny.


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

There will be plenty more too xx


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

bump for our babies  xx


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

bump it up!


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

how much for the red tegus: victory:


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

stacy said:


> how much for the red tegus: victory:


£150 Female £120 male. £250 pair xx


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

How much for the ghost stripe? Male or female?


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

its an anery stripe male and £60 xxx


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

ah, looking for a ghost stripe female but thanks anyway.


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

nuttybabez said:


> ah, looking for a ghost stripe female but thanks anyway.



No probs, have an amel stripe female if thats any use?? £60 ono


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

How tame are the tegus?

Dave.


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

Female is stupid tame. male is tame but a bit skitty with him being young. neither has ever bitten nor tried to, male does tail whip slightly for a couple of seconds but settles down and you can stroke his chin. im really sorry 2 see both of these go, they are absolutly perfect examples of reptillian pets. both are great with kids too. xx


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

how much is the geniculata?


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

Graz said:


> how much is the geniculata?


 £25 : victory:


----------

